# JSF Datatable leere Zellen anzeigen



## Ed77 (24. Feb 2009)

Hallo. 
Ich habe eine Datatable, in der ich diverse Daten auflisten lasse. Sobald ein Feld allerdings keinen Eintrag hat, wird zwar eine leere td erstellt, aber sie hat keinen cs-style. Das sieht dann etwas komisch aus, wenn dort wo keine Einträge vorhanden sind zum Beispiel auch kein border in der Tabelle ist.
Mein css für die Zellen sieht so aus:
.zelle {
        border: #000000 1px solid;
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #000060;
	vertical-align: middle;
	border-top: #FFFFFF 1px solid;
	border-right: #FFFFFF 1px solid;	
}

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Marsman (25. Feb 2009)

Du bist sicher, dass Du den Style über eines der Attribute columnClasses oder rowClasses eingebunden hast? Ich bin nicht sicher, aber evtl. muss bei "leeren" Tabellenelementen ein &nbsp; eingefügt werden, damit die Formatierung klappt. Hast du dir mal den erzeugten Quelltext abgeschaut? Falls es gar nicht geht, kannst du evtl. auch das TD-Tag über den umgebenden Container direkt formatieren. Das wäre dann aber schon eher am Framework vorbei programmiert.


----------



## Geeeee (25. Feb 2009)

Marsman hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, aber evtl. muss bei "leeren" Tabellenelementen ein &nbsp; eingefügt werden, damit die Formatierung klappt.


Ist für die meisten Browser notwendig.


----------

